# Attending a fellowship but desiring to go under care



## s.morris (Nov 15, 2009)

Howdy PB'ers ,

I would like to get some hear some of the sanctified horse sense that tends to float around on the pages of the Puritanboard. I am currently attending a small fellowship that is not under any denomination. My pastor is a honorably retired PCA pastor, but the location we are at just does not seem to be very hospitable for Presbyterian church growth. God willing, in the future, this will change, but as with the time that is left between me and seminary (roughly 2 years), I am not sure if my church will be big enough to be organized as a mission under the PCA,OPC, etc.. . 

Now, I am planning on attending, God willing, Westminster Philadelphia and I know that traditionally it is desirable in the discernment process that one go under care of a presbytery, which I would happily do, but seeing as how we are not under a denomination as of now, that is not possible. Have any of you, especially pastors, gone through a similar situation. I am planning on having an in-depth conversation with my pastor about it, but I was just wanting to seek some wisdom from the men who have been there and done that as well. Thanks guys!

Grace and Peace,

Sam


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you planning on being ordained in any specific denomination?


----------



## s.morris (Nov 15, 2009)

Yup, most likely the PCA.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 15, 2009)

Is there a PCA church around? Is there a reason why you haven't come under care with them?


----------



## s.morris (Nov 16, 2009)

Well yes, there is a PCA nearby but there are a couple of reasons why I have not become a member there, but rather I choose to go to a fellowship. 
A) The preaching- The fellowship I sit under has a pastor who preaches and truly feeds my soul. From the times that I attended the nearby PCA church , the preaching was not really expository, and I felt that at this stage of development, the most essential tool to my Christian growth was to be under good, solid, reformed, bible thumping, expository preaching!
B)I am a Psalm singer, and the local PCA sings nothing but uninspired hymns. While that sort of thing would usually not deter me from attending a service, that mixed with the preaching just seemed to push me into the direction I am now in.

The people at the PCA service, are good Godly people. It is nothing against them rather, I was drawn to the smaller fellowship for the solid preaching.


----------

